# Hamilton Greyhound Wagon 1940's



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111686805481?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111686805481?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




Very kool.Is it yours? Free shipping also.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jun 3, 2015)

vincev said:


> Very kool.Is it yours? Free shipping also.





Yes it's mine. Yep free shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2015)

hope ya do real well on the auction.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

I have one exactly like yours, except mine has the artillery wheels.
Maybe an earlier version?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2015)

Kool wagon.i had a greyhound scooter with the earlier wheels.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2015)

My Hamilton Greyhound looks like this one.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 4, 2015)

Neat! Is it aluminum?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2015)

Sweet, great display item.


----------

